# What Do People Mean When Advertising Trailers?



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I always enjoy when they spell it trailor.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

makin moves said:


> I always enjoy when they spell it trailor.


Why?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I’m sure it all depends on the trailer. 
I heard those Ramblin’ trailers are sweet!


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Vertigo said:


> I'm looking for a trailer for an 18' flats boat. Good new ones are expensive so I'm shopping used. When people say a trailer is 22' do they mean it's for a 22' boat or that it's 22' long?
> 
> Not that any answers here will change how people advertise. I'm just venting out of frustration, but, if in the future, readers here advertise a trailer, please specify capacity in terms of weight it can haul and length of boat it can handle.


Is this the seller?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

People are stupid Vertigo.

When inquiring, ask them what boat they had on it but remember people will stuff a 22 foot boat on a 18 foot trailer. Ask them to measure from the winch roller to the last cross member.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

As a guy who tows a small skiff 20,000+ miles yearly.. trailers are always a problem that you need to stay on top of... My first step would be to contact the manufacturer for your boat and see just what make/model trailer they recommend for your rig.. In some cases the boat builder will actually have a specific trailer built for that rig... 

Now for the fun part.. you can generally figure that three different trailer models will fit your rig - but they can be as different as day and night... Many package rigs (boat motor trailer) come with such a minimum trailer that it's only suited for weekends to a nearby ramp.. What I always try to do is get hold of catalog from the trailer manufacturer and see the various sizes and weights they offer - then go see them with tape measure in hand to see exactly what you get for your money... Lots more about this sort of stuff but this is the basics... depending on your actual needs....


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

As noted above, for used trailers, the only real solution is to see the trailer VIN plate, and do a visual inspection armed with a tape measure. Unfortunately, for me, that means driving all over the state of Florida to examine trailers. I guess I could just order a new trailer and be sure, but my cheapness gene won't allow me.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

It’s not worth buying a used trailer IMO unless you can find one that’s basically brand new. I looked for awhile, and you’re still looking at spending around $600 and then buying new hubs, tires and wheels, lights, etc. I also agree with Captain Lemay that most trailers are woefully under built. Being broken down on the side of the road in 100 degree heat with my wife and son in the car isn’t an option, so I decided to build my own. 

For around $900 I’ll have a dry launch trailer with a 3500 lb axle on 15” rims, C-channel frame, 1500 lb jack, 2000 lb winch, led lights encased in steel housings, retractable transom straps, walk board, removable tongue, rear poly roller, guide bunks, etc. 

If you can’t weld it wouldn’t be hard to have a shop build you the frame. Everything else bolts on.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’m sure it all depends on the trailer.
> I heard those Ramblin’ trailers are sweet!











Some of us are born Ramblin men.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SomaliPirate said:


> Some of us are born Ramblin men.


I’m starting to think this is going to be a long running joke here.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Vertigo said:


> Unfortunately, for me, that means driving all over the state of Florida to examine trailers. I guess I could just order a new trailer and be sure, but my cheapness gene won't allow me.


Your cheapness gene needs to have a conversation with your finance gene. Time is money!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

jmrodandgun said:


> Your cheapness gene needs to have a conversation with your finance gene. Time is money!


this ^^^
time is more than money
you can make money .... not time!


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Actually, I found a nice repoed trailer. Aluminum frame, torsion axle, new tires and hubs, galvanized rims, LED lights, etc., all like new. About $3000 new, $1100 from the repo man. Hauled my new boat 200 mi without a problem. I just had to look.


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

I totally understand your frustrations. This same question arises when you attempt to look boat values on NADA. The site has you select a trailer length. I'm always left scratching my head.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Hard to beat aluminum I beam frame as a platform to start with 
Pay particular attention to hitch latch on a used one. Seen more than one hop off the trailer ball. Saw one hanging by the safety chains at the ramp in the water last week end. No fun. Good luck
PS. I usually get trailer tires balanced, I don’t know if it helps , but I feel better


----------

